

Creator of C++ Admits Why He Created the Language (1998) - turrini
http://www.stokely.com/lighter.side/stroustrup.html

======
fao_
I'd love this to be true, but sadly it isn't.
[http://www.snopes.com/computer/program/stroustrup.asp](http://www.snopes.com/computer/program/stroustrup.asp)

Surprised this got to the front page :0

~~~
CyberDildonics
I'm surprised people need snopes to figure out it is satire.

------
Rainymood
>Author Unknown [Webmistress' note: This is fiction.]

------
sachkris
This is not true. Check
[http://www.stroustrup.com/bs_faq.html#IEEE](http://www.stroustrup.com/bs_faq.html#IEEE)

------
banku_brougham
Hilarious. I wish I had tried C++ just so I could get this joke.

~~~
k__
Look into it. It's a nice piece of programming history. There's much to learn.

------
enesunal
Waovv! I started liking Stroustrup after this.

~~~
hg_git
You know that this is fake right? It is circulated every week to fool off
people.

~~~
enesunal
Hope he had said, I am really disappointed.

